
Show HN: We built a tool to save and practise relevant words to learn languages - fishsander
https://wordeys.com
======
fishsander
We started working on Wordeys this summer (on a cool hackweekend at a farm),
after we felt like there was a gap between learning the basics of languages
and mastering languages. On top of that, when using existing language learning
apps we always feel some sort of annoyance; it’s really helpful at first, but
then it gets boring, time consuming and irrelevant.

That’s why we made a tool that lets people save relevant words, grammar and
vocabulary into lists, which can be practised (like flashcards, but with soft
spell checks). This enables people to only spend time and effort on the stuff
they need.

By focusing on a minimal, clear UI and integrating Google Translate we make it
possible to build these lists really quick.

We would love to hear everyones thoughts on this!

